# Winter camping at New Mexico Hot Springs



## Steep Shots (Jan 31, 2010)

Howdy,
My friend and I are planning to go to New Mexico this week and we're hoping to camp near some hot springs. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good place to go?


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Not sure exactely how to get there or what the camping situation is but I know there are hot springs near the put in to the Lower Taos Box. I think you have to walk about a mile to get there (no car camping options) Hope that helps.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Jemez Hot Springs: Several developed hot springs in the town of Jemez Springs.
Undeveloped hot springs , hike in ( less than a mile) just north of town at Ship Rock?? Battle Ship Rock?? Big Frigin' Boat Rock?? 

What happened to the memory???


----------



## ajpz (Mar 8, 2009)

san antonio hot springs in jemez forest, I think it is 2 or 5 miles hike in [snowshoes]. you can camp right there, at least you could a few years ago. jemez springs are next to the road, I do not think you can camp at them. las vegas hs are a 5 minute drive from the road off of 25 if you take that way - really nice water, swimsuit required, no camping right there. check out the book, "hot springs and hot pools of the southwest"


----------



## ajpz (Mar 8, 2009)

and Turkey Creek is epic if you are in the Gila, well worth the hike.


----------



## River Malt (Dec 7, 2009)

Sure sounds like a great trip Steep Shots! Give me a call if you are looking for a third!! I think Turkey Creek will be your best bet, but i guess it all depends on where in NM you are heading! Have a good trip!

Looking forward to skiing with you later this month!


----------



## Steep Shots (Jan 31, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Sweet, thanks everybody! Ended up sleeping in the Subaru on Artist Road on the way up to Santa Fe Basin, pretty comfy & close to awesome huevos rancheros for the morning. Most places you wanted to camp at had too much snow to pitch a tent. RiverMalt, we'll for sure have to do some trips in that neck of the woods this summer!


----------

